

Live Demonstration of Mind Control of a Computer using Non-Invasive Technology - NathanKP
http://fora.tv/2008/12/12/Tan_Le_Brings_the_Force_to_Life_with_Mind_Control_Device

======
NathanKP
The video is highly impressive. Within a few minutes the test subject learns
to rotate a cube on screen and also make it disappear.

More info is available on the official website:

<http://emotiv.com/>

